# The union wants to indenture but....



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I am not sure I understand the question in the first sentence. Is the anti Union sentiment the reason they have no work? There is probably an anti Union sentiment where ever you go. I would be leery that they have no work this time of year, with this economy. I would think the competition is giving it away before I would think it's a Non-Union sentiment.



As far as tuition, you should only have to pay for books. Now you also have to pay for a laptop. I'm not sure if that's what you mean by tuition? How can they reduce that? My local will pay for your books at the end of the year if you keep a 90 or 92 average for the year. Are they offering a reduction in advance? The other thing is an initiation fee. We paid half when we started, then half right before you got your Journeyman ticket. Is that what they mean by reduction?


Dues you only pay when your working. It's a percentage of you gross pay that is used to keep the lights on at the hall. If you are out of work, there's nothing to pay. International dues you pay regardless if your working. Half goes towards your international pension, half pays to keep the lights on at the international office. I can't remember but I didn't think you paid that until after the first year. They used to not swear you in until after the first probationary year.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Alec thenice said:


> A local ##### wants to indenture but they have no work...is this a sign I am in an area with some anti union sentiment? The conditions are basically tuition is at a discounted rate and I dont have to pay dues until a union contractor takes me on. I assume thats a pretty good deal for the circumstances?


Right now, contractors in our local are asking for 50 apprentices. If I were you, I would go for it.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

HertzHound said:


> I am not sure I understand the question in the first sentence. Is the anti Union sentiment the reason they have no work? There is probably an anti Union sentiment where ever you go. I would be leery that they have no work this time of year, with this economy. I would think the competition is giving it away before I would think it's a Non-Union sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At my local the school portion costs $1,250 a year and I have heard of no such reimbursement option. I think they are just saying they are offering a cheaper route to jcard than through trade school. I just can't figure out why they have no work right now


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> Right now, contractors in our local are asking for 50 apprentices. If I were you, I would go for it.


Are you saying its nothing to worry about and work will come around?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Alec thenice said:


> At my local the school portion costs $1,250 a year and I have heard of no such reimbursement option. I think they are just saying they are offering a cheaper route to jcard than through trade school. I just can't figure out why they have no work right now



The first year is the highest for books and a laptop. After that it should come down. Before the laptop it might have been like 800 first year then 400 after.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

HertzHound said:


> The first year is the highest for books and a laptop. After that it should come down. Before the laptop it might have been like 800 first year then 400 after.


Why would I have to buy their laptop?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Alec thenice said:


> Why would I have to buy their laptop?



It's just the way it is. Maybe other locals do it different? It used to be you had to buy the workbook for the year, and any new books that were needed. Now you buy the laptop and it takes the place of the five workbooks.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Alec thenice said:


> Why would I have to buy their laptop?


1) Is a laptop or access to a computer required for the apprenticeship courses in your area?

2) If #1 is yes, and you already have one then maybe it meets their requirements. Ask.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What local are you talking about? Sounds like they need organizers if they have no work, or the one they have needs to get out more. They're charging for schooling? That don't sound right, neither does "no dues" until employed. An apprenticeship requires OJT and school, at the same time. Without work, the schooling is pointless.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> At my local the school portion costs $1,250 a year and I have heard of no such reimbursement option. I think they are just saying they are offering a cheaper route to jcard than through trade school. *I just can't figure out why they have no work right now*


Huge red flag!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> A local ##### wants to indenture but they have no work...is this a sign I am in an area with some anti union sentiment? The conditions are basically tuition is at a discounted rate and I dont have to pay dues until a union contractor takes me on. I assume thats a pretty good deal for the circumstances?



Have you called the next closest local to see if they have work?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Our JATC requires a contract of some kind that basically states they, are investing X amount into your education and that you have to complete the program or after you complete the program, you have to work in the trade for x amount of time.
The commitment on the apprentice side is to buy your own books and to own a laptop that you always have access to. Part of the course is online. Computer access and all kinds of "it crashes" somewhat mitigate with your own personal laptop.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you called the next closest local to see if they have work?


I have friends north of the chesapeake bay bridge tunnel that havent missed work in 20 years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> I have friends north of the chesapeake bay bridge tunnel that havent missed work in 20 years.


Not what I asked?

Have you called Local #666 and asked how busy they are?


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not what I asked?
> 
> Have you called Local #666 and asked how busy they are?


No I haven't. Why would I do that?


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

I decided the IBEW was offering me a good oppertunity and I trust that work will come around in time, anyways I have been saving up for tradeschool and am employed so it wont be a big hit that there is not immediate work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> No I haven't. Why would I do that?


Because if the next closest local has work and can guarantee you work as an apprentice and the closer one won't it would be illogical to play games with the local with no work.

The question is are you looking to learn a career and make an income or pay to get schooling with no promise of steady work?

If it's the latter why play games with the poor run local?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> I decided the IBEW was offering me a good oppertunity and I trust that work will come around in time, anyways I have been saving up for tradeschool and am employed so it wont be a big hit that there is not immediate work.


Local 666 is IBEW and to the best of my knowledge they are busy. Their work area isn't that far from you.

Traveling a little working Union is normally part of the job. 

I lived in south Jersey and worked out of a NYC local for the difference in dollars.

Don't limit yourself by sticking to a local that is closer to you when a little drive can make a huge difference in your pocket..


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Local 666 is IBEW and to the best of my knowledge they are busy. Their work area isn't that far from you.
> 
> Traveling a little working Union is normally part of the job.
> 
> ...


 I really see your point. What would one say to local #666 in hopes of getting work?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> I really see your point. What would one say to local #666 in hopes of getting work?


I would call and ask to speak with a BA and be honest and tell him what the local you have been dealing with has told you. You can go to school but they have no work.

I can't fathom having no work in the current climate.

All my family businesses are hammered with work right now.

I've been to several states in the last year helping one of them out and I see what's out there..


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I would call and ask to speak with a BA and be honest and tell him what the local you have been dealing with has told you. You can go to school but they have no work.
> 
> I can't fathom having no work in the current climate.
> 
> ...


I agree, the company I am with now has me working overtime to keep up with demand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> I agree, the company I am with now has me working overtime to keep up with demand.



So why were you considering a local with no work?

Didn't that hit you as odd?


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So why were you considering a local with no work?
> 
> Didn't that hit you as odd?


It did strike me as odd, however I dont exactly understand the demand for electrical work in my area beyond residential construction. I thought perhaps there were contracts pending with the navy or somthing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> It did strike me as odd, however I dont exactly understand the demand for electrical work in my area beyond residential construction. I thought perhaps there were contracts pending with the navy or somthing?


I think most of that work is prevailing wage.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think most of that work is prevailing wage.


So does that mean the IBEW would be a competitive bidder? I see other contractors featuring an apprentices wanted add in Chesapeake....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> So does that mean the IBEW would be a competitive bidder? I see other contractors featuring an apprentices wanted add in Chesapeake....


Point is most goes non Union.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

*May explore other companies apprentice oppertunities*



MechanicalDVR said:


> I think most of that work is prevailing wage.





MechanicalDVR said:


> Point is most goes non Union.


Tough decision. Ive heard "get in the union of you can" but in my area govt contractors and the norfolk shipyards seem to have the jobs, also being a construction electrician has some cool points and attractive lifestyle benifits bit I'm already sick of roughing in houses lmao. Maybe some marine electric work would let me see some propulsion systems and more gnarly things? I put an application out for Amee Bay llc after work yesterday so Ill let you guys know. I have a period of time before my local decides what the actual plan is. My mom works at a naval hospital and I am dreading going through the security clearances she had to in order to hold her position, while they are no problem to pass, it is just a hassle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> Tough decision. Ive heard "get in the union of you can" but in my area govt contractors and the norfolk shipyards seem to have the jobs, also being a construction electrician has some cool points and attractive lifestyle benifits bit I'm already sick of roughing in houses lmao. Maybe some marine electric work would let me see some propulsion systems and more gnarly things? I put an application out for Amee Bay llc after work yesterday so Ill let you guys know. I have a period of time before my local decides what the actual plan is. My mom works at a naval hospital and I am dreading going through the security clearances she had to in order to hold her position, while they are no problem to pass, it is just a hassle.



The issue is working on a contract is when it's done so are you then you start at the bottom all over again.

That and any retirement is solely your responsibility.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The issue is working on a contract is when it's done so are you then you start at the bottom all over again.
> 
> That and any retirement is solely your responsibility.


I like the idea of getting on with the union.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> I like the idea of getting on with the union.



I've worked both sides of the fence and feel the Union was the best way to go overall.

I retired in 2009 from the Union


----------

